# I Used To Collect:



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Every LP the Labeque Sisters put out.




















etc etc


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

When I stumble upon an inexpensive LP with them, I usually buy it too; they are perhaps the best piano duo ever, though Bruk/Tamanov can be just as spectacular. Both rarely disappoint.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Speaking of things I used to collect, I used to collect every Satie recording I could find. I even have both the Electronic Spirit of Eric Satie LPS by Camarata, performed on the Moog. That was really hard to find.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Among many other things, I collect every not repeated recording of David Oistrakh I could find. It took me years, but I've now about 90 Cds.of him, including many rarities totally OOP for years.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I also used to collect the old COMMAND vinyl (and I mean heavy vinyl) albums with Steinberg and the PSO.




















etc etc


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The Rachmaninov 2nd is somewhat unusual and interesting. Steinberg LPs are quite rarely seen here, I´ve only seen the Beethoven symphonies set once, highly regarded by some.

As regards my collecting habits, I haven´t given up any warhorses, except the Tchaikovsky 4th symphony, one of the first I began collecting multiple versions of; once had about 15, now perhaps 5.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I used to think I had given up accumulating classical 78s. I have a whole wall full of them. But it's too hard to turn away orphans. A friend is bringing me a 12 foot stack next week.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Vesteralen said:


> I also used to collect the old COMMAND vinyl (and I mean heavy vinyl) albums with Steinberg and the PSO.


His was my first recording of Beethoven's 9th and 8th. I still have it somewhere.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I can't see why you wouldn't?



Manxfeeder said:


> Speaking of things I used to collect, I used to collect every Satie recording I could find. I even have both the Electronic Spirit of Eric Satie LPS by Camarata, performed on the Moog. That was really hard to find.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

A bunch of different conductors doing Beethoven symphonies on LP. At one time I had:

The Karajan/Berlin boxed set - DG

The Szell/Cleveland boxed set - Columbia

Most of Steinberg on Command and Schmidt-Isserstedt on London

Some of Jochum and Haitink on Philips

Boult on Vanguard

If I had compiled one complete set from all these, it would probably have been:

1 - Schmidt-Isserstedt
2 - Jochum
3 - Szell
4 - Steinberg
5 - Schmidt-Isserstedt
6 - Schmidt-Isserstedt
7 - Steinberg
8 - Szell
9 - Karajan or Szell


----------

